
Show HN: I made a visual technical interview course - sciencewolf
https://algodaily.com/
======
sciencewolf
I first posted a Show HN about AlgoDaily six months ago when it was just a
daily coding challenges platform. Since then, it's pivoted to a complete
solution for devs looking to break into software engineering, solving problems
that still afflict non-traditional developers (bootcamp grads, self taught
developers, career transitioners) when preparing for interviews:

\- Lack of Guidance - for non-traditional developers, there's so many
resources but few that are well curated and provide adequate hand-holding.

\- Lack of Visuals - I have never been able to sit down and read a programming
book for long stretches due to how dense and dry they are. The goal of our
lessons is to make them as easy to follow and visual as possible.

\- Procrastination - a daily email keeps you in check by giving you exactly
what to read or do each day.

Open to all feedback!

